# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Per gjithe studentet shqipetare

## roses_dr

Shume vajza e djem shqiptare kane marre rrugen per te studiuar jasht shteti,kudo neper bote shumica ndoshta ketu ne Itali ku ndodhem dhe une..Jemi perballur me probleme nga me te ndryshmet kush me pak e kush me shume.Te integrohesh ne nje vend te huaj ka veshtiresit e veta,provimet ne nje gjuhe te huaj,larg familjes tende,nuk ke me shoqerin tende,shume kane probleme ekonomike dhe detyrohen te bejne si punen si shkollen (gje shume e veshtire) etj etj...Te gjitha keto sakrifica per tu diplomuar,per te pasur nje te ardhe me te mire...Heret a vone te gjith do e arrijme ate dite....Do doja mendime nga te gjithe ju anetaret e forumit.Te gjith ate pune te gjith ato sakrifica kujt do ja dedikoni: vetes tuaj apo familjes?

----------


## good girl

Une e kam mbaruar  fakultetin, dhe tani po vazhdoj masterin. Te gjitha ato qe shkruan ti jane te verteta,  eshte e veshtire, sidomos integrimi ne vendin e huaj. Gjithcka kam arritur mendoj se eshte merite e imja sepse kam mbaruar me rezultate shume te mira por edhe e familjes ne te njejten mase per sakrificat qe kane bere. 
Roses dr urime per studimet dhe pac fat.

----------


## SaS

une shumicen e punes ose mbariin e studimeve ia dedikoj te shpise !!!!! ata kane bere shume sakrifica per mua edhe une ia di per nder atyre !!! edhe ti ia kalofsh sa me mire atje ne itali edhe tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat !!!! god bless you

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Une do ja dedikoja vetes,dhe se dyti do e beja ne shenje falenderimi familjes time qe me dhane kete mundesi.*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Shume vajza e djem shqiptare kane marre rrugen per te studiuar jasht shteti,kudo neper bote shumica ndoshta ketu ne Itali ku ndodhem dhe une..Jemi perballur me probleme nga me te ndryshmet kush me pak e kush me shume.Te integrohesh ne nje vend te huaj ka veshtiresit e veta,provimet ne nje gjuhe te huaj,larg familjes tende,nuk ke me shoqerin tende,shume kane probleme ekonomike dhe detyrohen te bejne si punen si shkollen (gje shume e veshtire) etj etj...Te gjitha keto sakrifica per tu diplomuar,per te pasur nje te ardhe me te mire...Heret a vone te gjith do e arrijme ate dite....Do doja mendime nga te gjithe ju anetaret e forumit.Te gjith ate pune te gjith ato sakrifica kujt do ja dedikoni: vetes tuaj apo familjes?



E ku osht kerkimi i romances ktu??
Osht teme per ke BASHKATDHETARET neper bote...ka nje forum me vete kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## uraganishkodran

it's me against the world . kam nevoje te bej ca njohje ketu ne italy se po studioj qe prej gati nje viti dhe nukkemi bere asnje organizim . une studioj ne piemonte.  kush munde te me ndihmoje? lar urrejtjes drejt bashkimit

----------


## IL__SANTO

Po cfare pyetje ben derman.
Personalisht ja kam dedikuar edhe do ja dedikoj Familjes sepse duhet kujtuar nga vijme per te mbajtur mend kush jemi.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DEA27

vetes ne radhe te pare pastaj familjes!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## bunny

shum teme e bukur _Roses dr_, me pelqen cfare ke thene. 
Si individ jam shum e pavarur (edhe kur kam qene/jetuar) me familjen mundoja qe te perballoja - me sa mundesi qe kisha vete (flas nga ana ekonomike). Jo se e kisha familjen keq- perkundrazi, por thjeshte jam rritur me ate conceptin qe nuk ke pse te jetosh me djersen e tjeterit- ashtu sic mami im arriti te mbante 30vite pune edhe te rriste femite ne te njejten kohe. 

E vetmja gje qe jam mirenjohje per prinderit eshte ikja nga shqiperia- edhe sakrificat qe ato kan mare per ta na sjellur (neve femive) ketu ku jemi. Lenja e prinderive te tyre ( ne mosha shum delikate- ku vdekja ishte shum afer) jane keto gjera qe nuk ma do mendja qe do mundem ti shperblej ndonejhere- mbase kur te behem prinder vete do e kuptoj me shum. Por kuptohet qe cdo situate eshte ndryshe, disa ikin vete- edhe e cajne (qe me te vertete i admiroj) disa me familje e disa me partner, sido qe te jete nuk eshte e lehte. 

Persa i perket studimeve- ja dedikoj vetes- pasi jam une ajo qe rrij deir vone naten duke lexuar, edhe zgjohem perseri ne mengjes, jam une ajo qe lodhem. Por jam shum mirenjohese per perkrahjen qe me jep femilja mentalisht edhe shpirterisht (por sic thashe ekonomikisht - qekur kam filluar Universitetin te gjitha i paguaj vete).

----------


## Blue_sky

Familja ka bere shume per mua: me ka qendruar prane(dhe vazhdon te me qendroje)gjate gjithe trajektit tim arsimor,me ka motivuar konstant,ka bere te pamunduren te me krijoje kushte optimale.Duke ja filluar nga gjerat me te "thjeshta" sic jane larje e shperlarje,duke mbaruar tek pagesa deri ne centin e fundit e cdogjeje ngaqe dega qe studioja/studioj eshte teper e rende per te me lene kohe te punoja.

Besoj qe ato jane pjese e pandashme e suksesit tim ne studime,biles ndoshta dhe ne jeten private: me kane mbrojtur nga gabime qe shume te rinj shqipetare ne nje ambjent te huaj,pa pike mbeshtetjet mund te benin,kane qene mbeshtetja me e madhe morale.
Nuk e di nese do arrij te jua shperlej ndonjehere por mirenjohja ime s'do ju mungoje kurre.

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

mamit & babit.babit&mamit.

----------


## ooooo

> .....Te gjithe ate pune te gjithe ato sakrifica kujt do ja dedikoni: vetes tuaj apo familjes?



Familjes i jam mirenjohes e ia di per nder, por dedikimi i takon vetes. Ne fund te fundit lodhja e mundimi na takon neve, familja e bene nga deshira sakrifisen ( per ata qe e bene), studenti nga nevoja.....

----------

